
Online privacy: How to disappear - iProject
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21579474-its-hard-and-getting-harder-how-disappear
======
mtgx
I think people are confusing privacy and anonymity too much. I don't want to
_dissapear_ from the web. What I want is _privacy_ , which means if I don't
want some stuff to be public, then they won't be public. But at the same time,
I may want many things to become public, and I'll post them in public.

So I can still use Twitter all I want and talk about anything I want in
public. But I don't want my e-mails to become just as readily available to the
NSA or others. Because those are (supposed to be) _private_.

